# closest orange paint to kandy?



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

What is the closest orange paint to kandy?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

probably Mazda's Spicy Orange. its actually got a pink tint in the clear, it damn near looks like a tangerine kandy.... has a lot of light/dark flip to it.


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

what do you think of sunset pearl or tangelo pearl??


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

spicy orange looks good. i just checked it out.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

tangerine kandy basecoat


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

My Chevy Candy Orange with a gold base


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

MY CHEVY candy orange with a gold base!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

tangelo pearl looks really close to kandy.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flipside_@Jan 15 2007, 06:50 PM~6994847
> *what do you think of sunset pearl or tangelo pearl??
> *


its still a tri coat, u might as well just do candy since thats what u really want


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

He go a better picture Candy orange gold base!


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Kirker single stage (polyurethane) "Bright Metallic Orange"


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

got anymore pics of the kirker orange???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Plymouth Prowler orange alot of people think its candy, has alot of flop to it.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 17 2007, 12:54 AM~7008744
> *Plymouth Prowler orange alot of people think its candy, has alot of flop to it.
> 
> 
> ...


nice color.


personally I like some pearls better than candy. but you have to use pearls with alot of pigment or add pigment to them. HOK's like of Designer Pearls are very nice, you can also experiment with different base colors, the color chip book only shows the Designer Pearls over a white base, but you can spray them over silver, or even use a base color that is similar to the pearl color. 


designer pearls have alot of pigment already, since they are considered to be a base coat, but different base colors in them will give alot of nice custom colors.


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2007, 12:44 AM~7009211
> *nice color.
> personally I like some pearls better than candy. but you have to use pearls with alot of pigment or add pigment to them. HOK's like of Designer Pearls are very nice, you can also experiment with different base colors, the color chip book only shows the Designer Pearls over a white base, but you can spray them over silver, or even use a base color that is similar to the pearl color.
> designer pearls have alot of pigment already, since they are considered to be a base coat, but different base colors in them will give alot of nice custom colors.
> *


I wanted to 2tone my car. maybe I could use a different base for every part. Like the wings, frame, dash and engine can have a darker base. The body, belly and engine bay can have a lighter base. Will I see much difference?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2007, 02:44 AM~7009211
> *nice color.
> personally I like some pearls better than candy. but you have to use pearls with alot of pigment or add pigment to them. HOK's like of Designer Pearls are very nice, you can also experiment with different base colors, the color chip book only shows the Designer Pearls over a white base, but you can spray them over silver, or even use a base color that is similar to the pearl color.
> designer pearls have alot of pigment already, since they are considered to be a base coat, but different base colors in them will give alot of nice custom colors.
> *


u can spray them over white sealer too, saves a step and a bit of cash


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 16 2007, 03:57 AM~6999385
> *its still a tri coat, u might as well just do candy since thats what u really want
> *


my painter will take too long perfecting the body work to do kandy. he might screw up and make me buy more paint.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Jan 16 2007, 07:19 AM~6999494
> *He go a better picture Candy orange gold base!
> 
> 
> ...


killer paint


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

this is sunset pearl.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

kandy nothing compares to the real deal


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## flipside (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 15 2007, 09:16 PM~6997446
> *MY CHEVY candy orange with a gold base!   :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now that's just sick.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 17 2007, 04:19 AM~7009506
> *u can spray them over white sealer too, saves a step and a bit of cash
> *


thats true.


its also less buildup, which is good if a car is getting patterned out.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 16 2007, 04:32 PM~7004343
> *got anymore pics of the kirker orange???
> *


Yes, I have a bunch. I was afraid most on here would get tired of seeing
the same old pictures I've posted before.
This car is on hold and won't be finished till summer.
So here (you asked :biggrin: )


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2007, 01:44 AM~7009211
> *nice color.
> personally I like some pearls better than candy. but you have to use pearls with alot of pigment or add pigment to them. HOK's like of Designer Pearls are very nice, you can also experiment with different base colors, the color chip book only shows the Designer Pearls over a white base, but you can spray them over silver, or even use a base color that is similar to the pearl color.
> designer pearls have alot of pigment already, since they are considered to be a base coat, but different base colors in them will give alot of nice custom colors.
> *


I thought you would say something about my whitewalls, ya they were gay only ran them for a little while. Wish I had some better pic of it in the sun then you could see how much differant it looks.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 18 2007, 02:39 AM~7019027
> *I thought you would say something about my whitewalls, ya they were gay only ran them for a little while.
> *


just because I didnt say anything, doesnt mean I didnt notice. but I figured there was an explanation and I know you have better taste. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 18 2007, 03:06 AM~7019252
> *just because I didnt say anything, doesnt mean I didnt notice. but I figured there was an explanation and I know you have better taste.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It seemed like a good idea at the time, ya is was wrong about that.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jan 17 2007, 02:42 PM~7009761
> *Yes, I have a bunch. I was afraid most on here would get tired of seeing
> the same old pictures I've posted before.
> This car is on hold and won't be finished till summer.
> ...




that looks pretty good i have to admit......


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 16 2007, 03:57 AM~6999385
> *its still a tri coat, u might as well just do candy since thats what u really want
> *


i didnt think the designer pearls were a tri coat? The pearl is already mixed into the base.......


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jan 21 2007, 05:10 AM~7043831
> *i didnt think the designer pearls were a tri coat? The pearl is already mixed into the base.......
> *


designer pearls are a basecoat, but they have to be sprayed over a light solid color, most people use white because the color chip book shows it that way, but other colors like silver, gold or a contrasting color will work also, bit usually if you spray them over a dark base, they look like mud.


so even though its a basecoat, it still basically requires 3 stages. you can use a white sealer then designer pearl, then clear. its alot more forgiving than candy paint. basically it is a base/clear application but like alot of newer base/clear jobs it has to be sprayed over a solid color like a sealer because the designer pearl is slightly transparent.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I really like the designer pearls, I think they have some nice colors.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2007, 12:14 PM~7045377
> *designer pearls are a basecoat, but they have to be sprayed over a light solid color, most people use white because the color chip book shows it that way, but other colors like silver, gold or a contrasting color will work also, bit usually if you spray them over a dark base, they look like mud.
> so even though its a basecoat, it still basically requires 3 stages. you can use a white sealer then designer pearl, then clear. its alot more forgiving than candy paint. basically it is a base/clear application but like alot of newer base/clear jobs it has to be sprayed over a solid color like a sealer because the designer pearl is slightly transparent.
> *


Yai didnt think layin down a primer sealer was considered a tri stage paint job. Actually i have been looking in these designer pearls alot lately. I plan on ordering limetime pearl next week. The tect sheet says exactly what you just mention about the solid white base or a white primer sealer. I was thinking i will go with the KO-Seal II white primer sealer.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flipside_@Jan 17 2007, 02:21 AM~7009512
> *this is sunset pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 17 2007, 01:26 AM~7009516
> *kandy nothing compares to the real deal
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

It Aint Sweet if It Aint Kandy....Jon K told me that a few years back....

theres a few stock colors that can have a Kandy effect ,but most are factory tri coats that cost in material jus as much or even more than the HOK Kandy setup would....just ones a lil harder to spray then the other...


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jan 17 2007, 07:42 AM~7009761
> *Yes, I have a bunch. I was afraid most on here would get tired of seeing
> the same old pictures I've posted before.
> This car is on hold and won't be finished till summer.
> ...


who is the maker of the paint and what color was this appreciation man that look tight when you done with it


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thats a fuckin clean truck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDM95+Feb 6 2007, 01:55 PM~7190025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 11:34 PM~7049919
> *fuckin nice
> *


what base is under this


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flipside_@Jan 17 2007, 04:21 AM~7009512
> *this is sunset pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


i mean this


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont know homie sorry


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 16 2007, 11:54 PM~7008744
> *Plymouth Prowler orange alot of people think its candy, has alot of flop to it.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a niceeeee asss orange.....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7194070
> *thats a niceeeee asss orange.....
> *


Thanks.


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 6 2007, 05:16 PM~7191733
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Do you how much they charge for that color of paint


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jan 17 2007, 07:42 AM~7009761
> *Yes, I have a bunch. I was afraid most on here would get tired of seeing
> the same old pictures I've posted before.
> This car is on hold and won't be finished till summer.
> ...


WHO MAKES THAT PAINT? I WENT TO THE PPG PLACE HERE IN YUBA CITY AND I TOLD HIM THAT I WANTED A KANDY TANGERINE LOOK A LIKE BUT IN A TWO STAGE INSTEAD OF THE KANDY. I LIKE KANDY, BUT IS HARD TO COLOR MATCH AND PRETTY EXSPESIVE...I GOT A SAMPLY OF TANGERINE PEARL (CHRYSLER COLOR) WITH DIAMOND PEARL ADDED TO IT TO GIVE IT A MORE REFLECTOR LOOK.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDM95_@Feb 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7199038
> *Do you how much they charge for that color of paint
> *


DEPENDS WHO MAKES IT AND WHAT KIND...STRAIGHT PPG FOR A TANGERINE COLOR RUNS ABOUT 500 A GAL. OR SO BUT IF YOU GO WITH SHOP LINE WHICH IS A LOWER QUALITY OF PPG RUNS ABOUT 200 A GAL. THE HIGHER QUALITY YOU GO THE CLOSER YOU GET TO A CERTAIN COLOR...I GOT A SAMPLE OF THE SHOP LINE TANGERINE ORANGE AND IT WASN'T WHAT I EXPECTED, BUT YET AGAIN I STILL HAVE TO COMPARE WITH A K. TANGERINE COLOR, BUT THEY GUY ALSO TOLD ME IF I WERE TO GO PPG TANGERINE ORANGE IT WOULD GET ME CLOSER TO THE KANDY LOOK A LIKE


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

kinda orangeish


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Feb 6 2007, 06:41 PM~7191975
> *i mean this
> *


probably white base.


white is the most common base used for designer pearls.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2007, 08:42 PM~7203772
> *probably white base.
> white is the most common base used for designer pearls.
> *




U GOT IT BUDDY


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2007, 04:04 PM~7200685
> *DEPENDS WHO MAKES IT AND WHAT KIND...STRAIGHT PPG FOR A TANGERINE COLOR RUNS ABOUT 500 A GAL. OR SO BUT IF YOU GO WITH SHOP LINE WHICH IS A LOWER QUALITY OF PPG RUNS ABOUT 200 A GAL. THE HIGHER QUALITY YOU GO THE CLOSER YOU GET TO A CERTAIN COLOR...I GOT A SAMPLE OF THE SHOP LINE TANGERINE ORANGE AND IT WASN'T WHAT I EXPECTED, BUT YET AGAIN I STILL HAVE TO COMPARE WITH A K. TANGERINE COLOR, BUT THEY GUY ALSO TOLD ME IF I WERE TO GO PPG TANGERINE ORANGE IT WOULD GET ME CLOSER TO THE KANDY LOOK A LIKE
> *


appreciation man :thumbsup:


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2007, 10:59 PM~7200631
> *WHO MAKES THAT PAINT? I WENT TO THE PPG PLACE HERE IN YUBA CITY AND I TOLD HIM THAT I WANTED A KANDY TANGERINE LOOK A LIKE BUT IN A TWO STAGE INSTEAD OF THE KANDY. I LIKE KANDY, BUT IS HARD TO COLOR MATCH AND PRETTY EXSPESIVE...I GOT A SAMPLY OF TANGERINE PEARL (CHRYSLER COLOR) WITH DIAMOND PEARL ADDED TO IT TO GIVE IT A MORE REFLECTOR LOOK.
> *




KIRKER


----------



## MICHAELM718 (Jan 8, 2007)

does anyone know how much it cost to get parts of your frame dipped chrome i was wondering cause thats gonna be my nexted project


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i seen a new eclipse the other day at a dealer... with like a burnt orange kinda color looked like it has alot of depth and nice color flip from a redish orange to a bright ass orange on the parts where the sun whas shinning more....im diein to try it out on a car....lol


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

what you think of thi one


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Feb 19 2007, 11:27 AM~7297433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS MY CAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Feb 19 2007, 06:27 PM~7297433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it finished? :0 
more pics


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

my old caprice had this


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

aprilia orange


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 19 2007, 04:19 PM~7299695
> *is it finished?  :0
> more pics
> *


NOT YET SOON I WILL POST THE PICS


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 10 2007, 02:46 PM~7226465
> *KIRKER
> *


never heard of it?


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 19 2007, 09:09 AM~7296662
> *i seen a new eclipse the other day at a dealer... with like a burnt orange kinda color looked like it has alot of depth and nice color flip from a redish orange to a bright ass orange on the parts where the sun whas shinning more....im diein to try it out on a car....lol
> *


sunset orange


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2007, 03:59 PM~7200631
> *WHO MAKES THAT PAINT? I WENT TO THE PPG PLACE HERE IN YUBA CITY AND I TOLD HIM THAT I WANTED A KANDY TANGERINE LOOK A LIKE BUT IN A TWO STAGE INSTEAD OF THE KANDY. I LIKE KANDY, BUT IS HARD TO COLOR MATCH AND PRETTY EXSPESIVE...I GOT A SAMPLY OF TANGERINE PEARL (CHRYSLER COLOR) WITH DIAMOND PEARL ADDED TO IT TO GIVE IT A MORE REFLECTOR LOOK.
> *


lets see the pic of this car complete


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 22 2007, 08:33 PM~7327114
> *never heard of it?
> *



http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree+Jan 15 2007, 05:47 PM~6994824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spicy orange


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I WENT TO THE PAINT SHOP AND COMPARED TO CHI[P SAMPLES TO KANDY TANGERINE AND FOUND ONE THAT MATCHED PRETTY GOOD  BUT I NEED TO DO A TEST SPRAY AND SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE....WONT BELIEIVE IT UNTIL I SEE IT :biggrin:...WILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

the new orange color for the new Mitsubishi Eclipse is a real hot color with alot of flip-flop to it. Saw it up close yesterday, its gorgeous!!


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

my budy has a gall of tangerine orange pearl. he only wants 200 bucks for it. comes with extra pearl


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeXiCaNcHuLo_@Feb 7 2007, 03:44 PM~7201635
> *kinda orangeish
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this? this is what im lookin for...what pearl is that


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 15 2007, 04:47 PM~6994824
> *probably Mazda's Spicy Orange. its actually got a pink tint in the clear, it damn near looks like a tangerine kandy.... has a lot of light/dark flip to it.
> *


MAzda has some bad ass colors  I also like the yellow. looked like it had some kind of pearl in it.... sh!t's bad. :0


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

color was called High Performance Red, it came on the charger RT i believe, and top coated with some gold pearl dust


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sick!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

There's 2004 General Motors color called Sunburst Orange Metallic that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

i found this one on the net


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Feb 19 2007, 09:09 AM~7296662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking of trying this coor on my 77 lac. but its still up in the air. i really like the idea of the designer pearls from HOK and think they will be even cheaper and easier to spray than some of these newer tri-stages.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

The sun really brings out the flake in thai orange.
This is the hardest color I've ever sprayed, just look at it funny and it'll stripe.
It also takes a dozen coats to cover.
I sprayed it more dry, like a basecoat to keep it even, then cleared it
to rub it out.  

It's Kirker single stage urethane-Bright Metallic Orange
It's the closest thing I've seen to a candy










Smart Shoppers
http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/Kirker/acr...-urethanes.html


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

There is some real nice pearls out there, but absolutely nothing looks like kandy, except for real deal kandy. Thier is something about the glow that it gives off that can't be duplicated in just a basecoat.


----------

